# FMT Chip is simply amazing



## hunterbrown

As I've used my fmt chip more I've been thinking that it has serious potential to keep people from running where they shouldn't and tearing up the grass in areas that they are unfamiliar with. It takes a lot of the need for local knowledge out of running the back but if it keeps people from destroying our flats I'm all for it.


----------



## MAK

So when you say that it FMT helped you get back deep in the maze of canals and cuts, do you mean that you utilized the detailed aerial view for this, or that you were actually able to follow red “tracks”? I ask because I live on the ICW just two miles north of Gamble Rogers and purchased FMT a few months ago. I was a little disappointed in the lack of tracks for around here. I just figured there were no tracks because the areas I’m trying to navigate are shallower than 13.5”. Now I’m wondering if I’m not using it correctly or don’t have something activated that I should.

Around here on my map the red track is pretty much only down the center of the ICW or back the main residential canals. I see a track out of the Gamble Rogers boat ramp but don’t see any back up Bullow Creek or into the flats and creeks around that area. I’ve taken my boat back in the flats up just South of Betty Steflik Park for instance and while I can see oyster beds in the aerial view, none of them are outlined in yellow like I see in some other areas of the map. I’m pretty sure I didn’t see any highlighted there around High Bridge or Bullow either.
What specific area are you referring to regarding the oyster bed locations for instance?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## tjtfishon

I just got this myself after a lot of thinking about it. A self-guided scalloping trip was the trigger. I was able to shave almost 20 minutes off the trip to the scallop grounds (and back also of course) by following the red track through a very poorly marked and extremely twisty PVC pipe trail


----------



## devrep

we all rely so heavily on tracking. I wonder sometimes if I had a GPS failure way back in a new area how much fun it would be getting back out.


----------



## noeettica

600 Clams too rich for my blood ...


----------



## slewis

Is a game changer. Heading to the 'glades tomorrow to really test it out.


----------



## noeettica

Can i rent one ?


----------



## OakHill63

MAK said:


> So when you say that it FMT helped you get back deep in the maze of canals and cuts, do you mean that you utilized the detailed aerial view for this, or that you were actually able to follow red “tracks”? I ask because I live on the ICW just two miles north of Gamble Rogers and purchased FMT a few months ago. I was a little disappointed in the lack of tracks for around here. I just figured there were no tracks because the areas I’m trying to navigate are shallower than 13.5”. Now I’m wondering if I’m not using it correctly or don’t have something activated that I should.
> 
> Around here on my map the red track is pretty much only down the center of the ICW or back the main residential canals. I see a track out of the Gamble Rogers boat ramp but don’t see any back up Bullow Creek or into the flats and creeks around that area. I’ve taken my boat back in the flats up just South of Betty Steflik Park for instance and while I can see oyster beds in the aerial view, none of them are outlined in yellow like I see in some other areas of the map. I’m pretty sure I didn’t see any highlighted there around High Bridge or Bullow either.
> What specific area are you referring to regarding the oyster bed locations for instance?
> Thanks for the help.


The cuts right beside highbridge ....went way back in there. Im sorry but Im unfamiliar with the names of the places you mentioned. All those cuts and canals are like a maze. Without the satellite view, i would have been lost quickly, especially after the 6th or 7th turn. There are some small tarpon in those canals! 
The oyster bed (clumps) were south of highbridege on the right. Not sure of the name.
The game changer is the satellite view. The tracks help, but the satellite view is the key to getting around. The views were taken at low tide, and with the clarity its easy to see where there’s water. My boat floats in 8 inches, so idle around when I’m unsure of the depth. It would be virtually impossible to have tracks for every single location. Use the satellite view, and know your boats limitations.


----------



## MAK

OakHill63 said:


> The cuts right beside highbridge ....went way back in there. Im sorry but Im unfamiliar with the names of the places you mentioned. All those cuts and canals are like a maze. Without the satellite view, i would have been lost quickly, especially after the 6th or 7th turn. There are some small tarpon in those canals!
> The oyster bed (clumps) were south of highbridege on the right. Not sure of the name.
> The game changer is the satellite view. The tracks help, but the satellite view is the key to getting around. The views were taken at low tide, and with the clarity its easy to see where there’s water. My boat floats in 8 inches, so idle around when I’m unsure of the depth. It would be virtually impossible to have tracks for every single location. Use the satellite view, and know your boats limitations.


Great, that’s what I needed to know. After your post I was just wondering if I was missing something with the tracks. Apparently not. 
The tracks definitely saved me down at the entrance to Tomoka basin. If I wasn’t right on their red line I was churning mud...
I’ve been meaning to get back down to the creeks right below High Bridge. What did you find the depths to be in the areas you were fishing? My Key West seems to be drafting about 10”.
Thanks


----------



## Capnredfish

noeettica said:


> 600 Clams too rich for my blood ...


600? 399 north or south of Sebastian. I’m not into using GPS. But the pictures look amazing. Makes google earth look like shlt, which does look like shlt.


----------



## Tailer

FMT is definitely one of those products that you have to use to understand the value. If you regularly fish the backcountry areas of Florida, it’s indispensable. I only use mine for the sat view, I’ve never run a track and I’d still happily pay $600 for the chip if that’s what it really cost (it’s actually $400).


----------



## firecat1981

Tailer said:


> FMT is definitely one of those products that you have to use to understand the value. If you regularly fish the backcountry areas of Florida, it’s indispensable. I only use mine for the sat view, I’ve never run a track and I’d still happily pay $600 for the chip if that’s what it really cost (it’s actually $400).


It's only $400 if you want north or south. For anyone in the Tampa Bay area we get the short end of the deal cause we would need both, and that is $600.


----------



## Snookdaddy

noeettica said:


> Can i rent one ?


Sure... You can "rent" mine..


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I was looking at getting FMT, but I already had the premium Navionics so I figured it was good enough. All was good until I wanted to update my chip. There's no way in hell I'm paying that price for a crappy chip. I will be ordering FMT very soon. How many tracks are in the backcountry around the ENP?


----------



## vantagefish

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I was looking at getting FMT, but I already had the premium Navionics so I figured it was good enough. All was good until I wanted to update my chip. There's no way in hell I'm paying that price for a crappy chip. I will be ordering FMT very soon. How many tracks are in the backcountry around the ENP?


ENP is mapped out extremely well


----------



## JPizzle

I got the chip and a new 12" gps recently for my 22 Pathfinder. We spent the July 4th week in Islamorada and I had no problem running places I haven't been in 10 years. Looking forward to using it in Choko as I always pucker up not knowing where I can run considering there aren't really any marked channels.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

What chartplotter are you guys using to view your FMT charts? the guy ar FMT told me to get a 12" screen if i wanted to use FMT charts. Anyone using 7" or 9" ??


----------



## MAK

Alex Fernandez said:


> What chartplotter are you guys using to view your FMT charts? the guy ar FMT told me to get a 12" screen if i wanted to use FMT charts. Anyone using 7" or 9" ??


I’m running on a 7”. I know they recommend a 12” but I didn’t have the room or desire to spend that much more... Works fine for my needs and I’m not running high speeds through areas that I need zoomed in that much to require the extra screen real estate.


----------



## manny2376

Alex Fernandez said:


> What chartplotter are you guys using to view your FMT charts? the guy ar FMT told me to get a 12" screen if i wanted to use FMT charts. Anyone using 7" or 9" ??


I’m running a 9”, but I could have easily gotten away with a 7” IMO. FYI I went with a Lowrance elite ti9.


----------



## Tailer

I use mine on a 9" Simrad on my skiff, but I also use it on a 5" Lowrance unit on my kayak and canoe. I wouldn't want the 5" on a skiff, but it's still useable. I think a 7" is big enough as long as you're not using it to run tight tracks on plane.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

Im ready to buy a new GPS that will accept FMT. I now feel comfortable with a 9" and even a 7" screen but im on the fence about touch screen or not. Now leaning towards the Elite 9 ti. Seems like the most bang for the buck... The transducers have me a little confused. Med/hi , side , chirp , scan or plus, they even have one that tells you when your lure is on the bottom...?? Its confusing. Im not mounting two different transducers on my boat, with that said which transducer/ technology is best suited for my Hewes 20LT - back country, keys, flamingo and a little off-shore??


----------



## manny2376

Alex Fernandez said:


> Im ready to buy a new GPS that will accept FMT. I now feel comfortable with a 9" and even a 7" screen but im on the fence about touch screen or not. Now leaning towards the Elite 9 ti. Seems like the most bang for the buck... The transducers have me a little confused. Med/hi , side , chirp , scan or plus, they even have one that tells you when your lure is on the bottom...?? Its confusing. Im not mounting two different transducers on my boat, with that said which transducer/ technology is best suited for my Hewes 20LT - back country, keys, flamingo and a little off-shore??


I ended up skipping the ducer on my Elite ti9 simply because I wasn’t sure which one. Anyone have any insight out there on what the simplest one would be compatible?


----------



## Godzuki86

UnitedFly said:


> Is a game changer. Heading to the 'glades tomorrow to really test it out.


I am headed down too Saturday in the new boat! Wife bought me the FMT chip for my birthday (early mind you) and can’t wait to use it. Went from a Navionics chip/HDS7 in the Action Craft to this new 12” Lowrance and FMT chip, it’s light years different!


----------



## Str8-Six

Alex Fernandez said:


> Im ready to buy a new GPS that will accept FMT. I now feel comfortable with a 9" and even a 7" screen but im on the fence about touch screen or not. Now leaning towards the Elite 9 ti. Seems like the most bang for the buck... The transducers have me a little confused. Med/hi , side , chirp , scan or plus, they even have one that tells you when your lure is on the bottom...?? Its confusing. Im not mounting two different transducers on my boat, with that said which transducer/ technology is best suited for my Hewes 20LT - back country, keys, flamingo and a little off-shore??


I think the most useful one for inshore is the side scan. I don’t have it but fished with a guide using it near the bridges for tarpon and it was very effective. Will definitely be putting it on my next skiff.


----------



## jonterr

Will they work on Hummingbird?


----------



## tjtfishon

jonterr said:


> Will they work on Hummingbird?


Nope


----------



## privateer

If you buy the Northern half for $400 can you upgrade later for $200 or do you have to pay another $400 for the southern half.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

Just got off the phone with navico (lowrance). Three possible transducer options for the Elite ti models are:

opt 1- med/hi skimmer and LSS HD. two separate transducers for downward and side scanning

opt 2- Downscan transducer for downward sonar scanning but you dont have any side scanning capabilties

opt 3 - Totalscan transducer one transducer that does it all up, down, side you name it....

ELITE 9 ti opt1 is $999 opt 2 $899 & 3 is $999. No transducer at all is $849. Looks to me like opt 3 makes the most sense.


----------



## jonterr

tjtfishon said:


> Nope


Figures


----------



## jonterr

My boat came with a 5 or 6" Simrad, but the thing is so small I can't see it so I left it and added a Hummingbird


----------



## 7WT

FMT with Simrad 9 or 12". Simrad's dial is key to quick enlarge or diminish while running. If fishing deeper water then side transducer makes sense but for skinny no need. FMT is a game changer


----------



## Godzuki86

7WT said:


> FMT with Simrad 9 or 12". Simrad's dial is key to quick enlarge or diminish while running. If fishing deeper water then side transducer makes sense but for skinny no need. FMT is a game changer


My boat had a Lowrance in it when I got it. If I could have chose I would have gone with Simrad with that being one of the main reasons.


----------



## OakHill63

MAK said:


> Great, that’s what I needed to know. After your post I was just wondering if I was missing something with the tracks. Apparently not.
> The tracks definitely saved me down at the entrance to Tomoka basin. If I wasn’t right on their red line I was churning mud...
> I’ve been meaning to get back down to the creeks right below High Bridge. What did you find the depths to be in the areas you were fishing? My Key West seems to be drafting about 10”.
> Thanks


Your boat has plenty of draft for those creeks. There was plenty of water in each of those canals to float a key west. Was hoping to catch a red or 2, but ended up jumping a few small tarpon (notice I said jumping....didn’t boat any). I was throwing a floating mullet fly made by backwater flies. With the floro tippit if actually hangs below the surface anout 4 inches....perfect! Now that I know of those canals (thanks to FMT), they’ll be a good place to keep in mind when the wind is blowing....those canals are somewhat protected.


----------



## Mercuryproteam

Love my FMT. Everglades is spot on. Im in sarasota and wish i didn't have to buy both north and south. I bought south for now. Highly recommend them. Glenn is a great guy and answers the phone overtime when i called with questions.


----------



## RSC

OakHill63 said:


> Launched at the Gamble Rodgers State Park today, went deep into the maze of canals and cuts, and had zero worries about finding my way out.
> The clarity and the definition of the views in this chip is amazing. The water was ultra dark from all the rain, coffee black.....every where the chip indicated there were oysters.....it was spot on.
> I honestly wish I would have had this chip years ago. I’m not nervous about launching anywhere. Its great for exploring new areas....with confidence.
> If you’ve thought about buying a chip, don’t wait....FMT is worth every penny. Truly amazing what Glen has done.


Was all excited but discovered the chip does not work with a garmin..what’s the next best one to use..also fish the canals in Gamble Rogers area..


----------



## 7WT

You definitely want the Simrad for the FMT chip. The dial feature is key. Make sure to get a large enough. Don't go small!


----------



## Snookyrookie

Love the fmt/simrad combo on my Pro. It has allowed me to run so many places I would be afraid to go due to lack of local knowledge. Only thing I wish it had was preprogrammed tracks, say from running Islamorada to Flamingo, what I found myself doing was running a track until it split, stopping and looking at the tracks to see which way I wanted to go, then repeating the cycle. But we’ll worth the money to me if only for the reason of opening up places I wouldn’t venture to.


----------



## Guvner

Same, I was in the Keys and was making some longer runs and would have loved the ability to follow an actual plotted route from A to B.

I just used the zoom in and out buttons to choose which track to follow.

Another alternative I found useful was to have the Navionics App running on my phone (mounted to side of my plotter ) and use it to plot my route as a general guide and then run the FMT tracks on the plotter.


----------



## afernandez

Definitely an amazing product. I’ve used in in the keys, glades and homosassa/crystal river and felt very comfortable running. The tracks are great in Homosassa/Crystal River but most of the rocks are not marked so be careful when you are off the tracks poling around and decide to idle back to a track. I marked 3 huge lower unit killers on my last trip. Not sure if Glenn has an update with more rocks marked?


----------



## jboriol

GAME CHANGER!!! helps me make the most of the time I have on the water. Unless of course you are loaded and just fish everyday.


----------



## Bonecracker

I am very interested in FMT but interested in purchasing a new Simrad GPS/bottom machine as mine works well. Anybody loaded this into a Simrad NSS8 and happy with its function??


----------



## Godzuki86

I think he recommends a 9” unit but I’m sure you’d be ok with an 8”. The NSS is the best unit for FMT but my Lowrance Elite ti still works fine for me. I wish I had an HDS or and NSS for a simpler way to zoom but it works.


----------



## RSC

RSC said:


> Was all excited but discovered the chip does not work with a garmin..what’s the next best one to use..also fish the canals in Gamble Rogers area..


What chip should I consider since I already have the garmin? Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86

RSC said:


> What chip should I consider since I already have the garmin? Thanks


Mapping sucks for the Garmin. I’d sell the Garmin and buy a lowrance/Simrad if you like this style of mapping.


----------



## Rayreds

Anyone know when Texas chip will be released?


----------



## tjtfishon

I just ordered the N Florida update for mine for $50


----------



## Tautog166

tjtfishon said:


> I just ordered the N Florida update for mine for $50


You have to send the old chip back to them, right?


----------



## FishWithChris

I believe so, yes. I bought mine for my Go9 2 months ago so I get that freebieeeee


----------



## Egrets Landing

MAK said:


> So when you say that it FMT helped you get back deep in the maze of canals and cuts, do you mean that you utilized the detailed aerial view for this, or that you were actually able to follow red “tracks”? I ask because I live on the ICW just two miles north of Gamble Rogers and purchased FMT a few months ago. I was a little disappointed in the lack of tracks for around here. I just figured there were no tracks because the areas I’m trying to navigate are shallower than 13.5”. Now I’m wondering if I’m not using it correctly or don’t have something activated that I should.
> 
> Around here on my map the red track is pretty much only down the center of the ICW or back the main residential canals. I see a track out of the Gamble Rogers boat ramp but don’t see any back up Bullow Creek or into the flats and creeks around that area. I’ve taken my boat back in the flats up just South of Betty Steflik Park for instance and while I can see oyster beds in the aerial view, none of them are outlined in yellow like I see in some other areas of the map. I’m pretty sure I didn’t see any highlighted there around High Bridge or Bullow either.
> What specific area are you referring to regarding the oyster bed locations for instance?
> Thanks for the help.


It's probably because at low tide a boat with a 12 or 13" draft can't get in and around in those areas you mentioned. The tracks work for micro skiffs but they were not created with one. That said, the imagery on the update that was just completed is so good you won't need much in the way of any tracks to follow as it is obvious where to run in most any of the creeks. The images for 95% of the ICW are processed to be clearer than the version you have allowing zooms in many areas of up to 50' with little to no pixilation similar to the last release of South Florida. And there were some more bar highlights added.


----------



## Half Shell

Egrets Landing,

With the 12" Lowrance HDS Live having a quad-core processor, do you think it's a better chartplotter for FMT than the 12" Simrad Evo 3? Anything else coming out soon better than those two that I should wait on?


----------



## Egrets Landing

Its a close call. The LIVE is lightening fast and just as fast as the EVO so if you push a zoom button the screen changes immediately. The knob is still easier though but given the speed of the LIVE its a very minor difference of functionality. I prefer the knob for use but it will come down to personal preference. The price difference is a few hundred the last I checked.


----------



## Les_Lammers

Half Shell said:


> Egrets Landing,
> 
> With the 12" Lowrance HDS Live having a quad-core processor, do you think it's a better chartplotter for FMT than the 12" Simrad Evo 3? Anything else coming out soon better than those two that I should wait on?


FWIW, I run the FMT chip on a Lowrance Carbon 9. It's plenty fast and the touch screen is excellent. I fish ENP and have no regrets but the bigger the screen the better.


----------



## permitchaser

So does this only work In Fl


----------



## Half Shell

Egrets Landing said:


> Its a close call. The LIVE is lightening fast and just as fast as the EVO so if you push a zoom button the screen changes immediately. The knob is still easier though but given the speed of the LIVE its a very minor difference of functionality. I prefer the knob for use but it will come down to personal preference. The price difference is a few hundred the last I checked.


I played with a Garmin 8610, Lowrance 9" HDS Live, and the 9" & 12" Simrad at a West Marine yesterday. They of course were running thier "demo" programs but the Garmin and Lowarance HDS were both very fast with no lag. The Simrads would lag between screens pretty bad.

I'm not getting another Garmin and really, really prefer Simrad's knob and menu but damn... the in-store performance sucked. There was about 1.5-2 second lag switching between the menu screen to charts or sonar. That would drive me crazy.

So.... Garmin doesn't work with FMT, Lowrance non-touch screen controls suck, and the Simrad processor seemed to suck. Given this, it's hard to get excited about spending $4,500 for a new 12" chartplotter + FMT chip + installation of a new transducer and dash panel.


----------



## Egrets Landing

The Simrad EVOs are lightening fast. Absolutely zero delay. I have 8 of them. The Lowrance LIVE is the same but no knob. The display machines were not representative of how it is.


----------



## Half Shell

These were Evo 3s and I thought it may be the demo program too but am worried also it may be the dual-core processor is not up to the task. I need to touch one that responds as expected before shelling out $$$ for one.


----------



## Egrets Landing

The EVO3 is plenty fast. There is no zoom or menu delay running FMT with any EVO.


----------



## Les_Lammers

permitchaser said:


> So does this only work In Fl


Yes, there is also a LA chip. https://floridamarinetracks.com/


----------



## Tautog166

When using the chip in a new unfamiliar area what speed are you guys running at?


----------



## Snookyrookie

Walter Lee said:


> When using the chip in a new unfamiliar area what speed are you guys running at?


I normally run unknown tracks around 25 mph or so, and tilt my screen so I can stand up to get a little better vision. I have absolute faith in the tracks and have had zero issues running the tracks. It is nice that my boat drafts less than the one used for the tracks and I can normally run black tracks in my boat without an issue, unless it’s a super low tide.


----------



## Guvner

Walter Lee said:


> When using the chip in a new unfamiliar area what speed are you guys running at?


I am more comfortable being up on plane,


----------



## Janos More

manny2376 said:


> I’m running a 9”, but I could have easily gotten away with a 7” IMO. FYI I went with a Lowrance elite ti9.


Same here.


----------

